
Mendeley, the-Last.fm-of-research - prakash
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/18/mendeley-the-last-fm-of-research-could-be-world’s-largest-online-research-paper-database-by-early-2010/
======
ssn
I have tried several times to use Mendeley but always without success. The
interface design and usability suck.

Btw, why the Last.fm of research and not the Facebook/Linkedin/whatever of
research?

~~~
ujjwalg
I have also tried using Mendeley but never used it after a day of trying it.
Papers for Mac is so much better and they have an iPhone app too. Hopefully,
Mendeley will follow suit.

~~~
las3rjock
Another Papers user here, and I also use a combination of CiteULike (
<http://www.citeulike.org> ) and Bibdesk ( <http://bibdesk.sourceforge.net> ).
I find either system both easier and more powerful than Mendeley.

